# Oil-gas ratio for chainsaw?



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

My dad has provided me with gas-oil mix for my chainsaw, but I can't reach him and need to mix more. Wondering what ratio you would use for a Stihl 032 AV, made in the 1980's. Oil container has ratios like 24:1, 32:1, 50:1.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Modern equipment takes the 50 - 1 ration, 3.2 ounces per gallon; much older equipment takes a 25 - 1 ratio. Always error on the too much oil side. Buying a new spark plug is a lot easier than buying a new chainsaw. Baby bottles are a cheap way to measure the oil amount.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

So I assume 1980's is more modern than old? I'll make alittle 40:1 until I get more info.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

I cheat - I but the synthetic mix because it says it works for all ratios. John Deere has the little bottles for mixing 1 gal and they are cheap too.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

80's I would say are 32:1. I have a late 90's and calls for 50:1 and mix it at 32:1.
A tad more oil is cheaper than a new saw. I've burnt up a couple and haven't had a problem since I did this. It will smoke more but runs fine.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

fixer1958 said:


> 80's I would say are 32:1. I have a late 90's and calls for 50:1 and mix it at 32:1.
> A tad more oil is cheaper than a new saw. I've burnt up a couple and haven't had a problem since I did this. It will smoke more but runs fine.



fixer hit the nail on the head there ....


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I run 50:1 in the old Stihl 029 farm boss.
Or a slosh in the bottom of a quart jug and fill with gas.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

40:1 is the right mix for that saw
http://www.csgnetwork.com/oilfuelcalc.html


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I tried for 40:1 but probably got it alittle thicker according to your calculator, Bearfoot. Made just over a half gallon (not prime woodcutting season).

I was eyeing my wife's turkey baster for awhile as it's 2 ounces - about what I needed. Was trying to figure out if she'd notice 2 cycle oil in it. I could have flushed it with gas, but that'd probably be stronger. Any ideas on how to rid your wife's measuring utensils of petroleum products?

I ended up using a measuring cup to pour 2 ounces water in a yogurt cup and marked the height of the water.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If I were to use my wife's cooking utensils she would use the chainsaw on ME!!! LOL
I just use cheap measuring cups from the "Dollar " store


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

DJ in WA said:


> ....Made just over a half gallon (not prime woodcutting season).........


The mix wont be as effected/ affected to loss of potency cause you added an oil to it similar to a fuel stabilizer. 

Ive mixed a 40:1 ratio since i started sawing years ago and would go heavier when the wasp season and mosquito season arrived [thicker smoke from the extra oil burning] though i suppose it could cause health problems in laboratory animals from prlong exposeure to it.

When in doubt always run a thicker ratio as the extra oil can only foul the plug and lube the cylander, the leaner mixes can cause the problems that we all know costs more to fix than buying a new saw..... though a friend just put a new jug in his sons saw for $197.00 as opposed to buying the new saw for $450.00 for the same saw a year newer...... scored piston was the result of letting another idiot borrow the saw and run it without the proper mix if any was in it at all.

and as for measurement with the wife cooking utensils ARE YOU NUTS????? or just have a death wish..... lol To get the taste of oil out of the plastic is nearly impossible, but with boiling hot water, and a good liquid dish soap for removing grease and oil from dishes like a "dawn" [there are others i am sure] you can get it out after a few washings.... beter to go buy a set for the shop and leave them out there for future use..... and leave the cooking stuff in the kitchen preserving you life, and keeping your good name off the "Darwin awards" which in turn keeps other folks from laughing knowong their wives would commit the same ballistic act <------ must be comin on a full moon cause i am feeling like spreading a little humour, no offense intended.

William


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd go for 32 to 1 for that age, as Scott and fixer1958 said.

Penzoil makes an oil that is sold in a container with a measurement view strip for ease of use. 





DJ in WA said:


> I tried for 40:1 but probably got it alittle thicker according to your calculator, Bearfoot. Made just over a half gallon (not prime woodcutting season).
> 
> I was eyeing my wife's turkey baster for awhile as it's 2 ounces - about what I needed. Was trying to figure out if she'd notice 2 cycle oil in it. I could have flushed it with gas, but that'd probably be stronger. Any ideas on how to rid your wife's measuring utensils of petroleum products?
> 
> I ended up using a measuring cup to pour 2 ounces water in a yogurt cup and marked the height of the water.


----------

